# Algae



## jahnke31 (Dec 4, 2003)

I have a lot of algae built up on the side of my tank. I have 2 plecos, but they don't seem to get rid of it. I also have a brush, but that doesn't take it off either... are there any other methods to get rid of it? I think it looks like crap and I want it gone!!! thanks


----------



## nfldRBP (Nov 30, 2003)

I would check to see if you have sunlight going into your tank, a lot of the time that contributes to unwanted growth in your tank. You might also wanna check your filter media and make sure it doesn't need to be replaced. Hope this helps.


----------



## LouiCypher (Mar 10, 2003)

Agreed... algea is usually triggered by light. You can reduce the light in your tank and there are also bottles you can buy from you LFS that can help out.


----------



## jahnke31 (Dec 4, 2003)

There is light coming into the tank, but there isn't too much I can do about that. the sun comes up every day!!! That's why I want to find something to take it off!!! What is the product called that the lfs sell?????


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

Magnet Algae Scrubber. Two magnets placed on opposite sides of the tank. You pull the outside magnet across the glass and the opposite side follows and cleans. You are probably not scrubbing hard enough if the scrubber is not working.


----------



## ctarry (Nov 29, 2003)

Check your water. Other than too much light in the tank, another thing that helps algae grow is phosphate and nitrates. One cure is to add some floating plants like amazon duckweek that soaks up nitrates and possibly phosphates.
I've found that one large plec is all it takes to rid a tank of algae. I have 12" plec in my algae-free 75g tank that contains a couple caribe


----------



## 360 (Dec 3, 2003)

Sunlight can also cause an algae bloom. I don't recommend that you place the aquarium in direct sun. Please be cautious in placing the tank in a brightly lit room, i.e. greenhouses and sunrooms; as indirect light can also cause an algae bloom. With the change in seasons, the sun's position in the sky will change and may light the room too brightly. The other factor that can cause your water to turn green is the nutrients in the water. Nutrients in our aquariums include: fish wast, the products of decay, and prepared plant fertilizers. Having too many fish in the aquarium, having excess food in the tank, and overdosing prepared fertilizers are sure ways to get green water.

A sure-fire way to eradicate the green water is with the use of a good algae-cide. Usually it comes in a liquid or in a tablet form. Simply follow the directions on the package. Be sure to remove the carbon and any other chemical filtration media from the filters as they will remove the algae-cide from the water. We normally would not recommend the use of algae-cides with live plants. In this case, we would seek out the cause of the green water. In most situations, a combination of too much light and too much nutrients in the wter is the cause of green water. Reducing the duration and intensity of light is a way to clear the water. The use of clock timers to control the light duration is highly recommended. Drawing the blinds and curtains to block sunlight is also recommended. As for nutrients in the water, a good water change is recommended. Changing the water will remove some excess nutrients. Be sure to remove all excess food from the aquarium. This includes the food trapped in the filters. Be sure to clean the filters frequently, as decaying material in the filter will relesae nutrients in the tank. Adding more live plants to a tank will also help. Live plants are more competitive than algae are. They are larger, so they cna shade the tank some. They are better at utilizing low levels of nutrients from the water than the algae can. So, with lots of live plants, the algae will be starved out.

Algae is not a difficult problem to overcome. The key to success it maintenance and elimination of their food source. Remember what goes in needs to come out before the algae get it. Overall the most things you can do to eliminate algae is reduction in feeding and changing of pre-filters. Hope this helps, fellas. Ciao.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

move to Water Chemistry


----------



## andymel (Oct 27, 2003)

Get a larger pleco, live plants, block direct sunlight or start scrubbing with a magnet.


----------



## piranhachick (Dec 1, 2003)

Here are some things to look at:
1.Type of lighting in your tank
2.The amount of time that your lights are on
3.Water parameters
4.The lighting around your tank
5.filter media

If you check all of those things and it still doesn't work, go to petsmart or someplace and buy a MAG-Float. They work awesome!


----------



## jahnke31 (Dec 4, 2003)

thanks everyone! i will get it taken care of... my pleco is 16" (minimum) and I have another pleco that is around 9", so i think those two are big enough. I think the problem is that in daylight savings time (well, since we had to turn the clocks back) the sun has been shining in on the part of the tank where the algae is building up!! I think I am going to get a magnet scrubber and be done with it!! thanks again!


----------

